# Non-Immigrant Visa Issuance Fee?



## vickyjay (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi guys,

This morning I had my visa interview at the US consulate in Sydney. All went well, and the officer told me my J-1 visa had been approved and will arrive at my home in Canberra tomorrow morning. However I just received an email from the consulate saying that they cannot process the visa until they receive an issuance fee from me. There are various options listed in the email for payment, with each alternating between $105USD and $105AUD. Very odd. After already forking out hundreds of dollars for my SEVIS fee and non-immigrant visa fee I'm a bit perplexed about what this fee is for, and why it wasn't mentioned at the interview. Especially frustrating as this will presumably stall the delivery of my visa. Has anyone else encountered this?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

vickyjay said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This morning I had my visa interview at the US consulate in Sydney. All went well, and the officer told me my J-1 visa had been approved and will arrive at my home in Canberra tomorrow morning. However I just received an email from the consulate saying that they cannot process the visa until they receive an issuance fee from me. There are various options listed in the email for payment, with each alternating between $105USD and $105AUD. Very odd. After already forking out hundreds of dollars for my SEVIS fee and non-immigrant visa fee I'm a bit perplexed about what this fee is for, and why it wasn't mentioned at the interview. Especially frustrating as this will presumably stall the delivery of my visa. Has anyone else encountered this?


The issuance fee is listed on the official site. Reciprocity by Country


----------

